# W8 Camshaft Timing Adjustment Valves



## tz411 (Mar 16, 2013)

Can the Camshaft Timing Adjustment Valves be replaced without removing the engine? If yes, how? 
Is this valve shared with the VR6 engine? 
Thanks


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

The valves are not shared with the VR6 24v engines.

The valves can be replaced without engine removal, but in order to get new valves, you must buy the new timing case which is roughly $950 per head.

Replacing the valves and not replacing the timing case is foolish. You must inspect the timing case screens for damage.

You are better off leaving this work to a professional, doing it yourself can open up a can a worms (aka door stop).


----------

